# wireless replacement for traditional bsnl modem



## anky (Jun 11, 2014)

hello friends,
i need a wifi modem(i dont really know the difference between modem, router)...i am weak in networking..
i have a modem which i got from BSNL, and i want to replace it with wifi modem(or router) which can provide internet connection over wifi...using my current modem always requires me to click on connect button, then it connects to the internet, pls tell me something which can be turned on for whole day providing internet.
range should be about 20-25 m atleast...
thank you.


----------



## abhijitsb306 (Jun 11, 2014)

TP-LINK TD-W8968 (ADSL modem + WiFi router)
I have been using it for more than a year. You can use it even if u change internet provider in future.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2014)

+1 to w8968


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2014)

You didn't mention your budget!!!


----------



## anky (Jun 12, 2014)

budget around 2000rs..


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 18, 2014)

then tp link w8968 is best


----------



## seamon (Jun 18, 2014)

+1 to TP Link W8968 from Snapdeal.


----------



## anky (Jun 20, 2014)

there are two versions of this modem, how to make sure that i get version 2..?
or how is this one?
D-Link DSL-2730U Wireless N 150 ADSL2 4-Port Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com

i have decided to buy TP Link  w8968 from local shop as there maybe warranty problems if i buy online, how to check if i am getting v2 or v1?...is written on box..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2014)

many here bough w8968 from snapdeal & got v2 version.as for checking in local shop:
*www.digit.in/forum/networking/178893-question-about-routers-range-post2024079.html#post2024079


----------



## arian29 (Jun 21, 2014)

Netgear N150 LINK


----------



## little (Jun 30, 2014)

WOW, W8968 seems so popular. But a lot of W8968 face serious issues with it v2. TP-Link has already released v3 of this modem. Does anyone know about availability of the same.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 8, 2014)

anky said:


> there are two versions of this modem, how to make sure that i get version 2..?
> or how is this one?
> D-Link DSL-2730U Wireless N 150 ADSL2 4-Port Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com
> i have decided to buy TP Link  w8968 from local shop as there maybe warranty problems if i buy online, how to check if i am getting v2 or v1?...is written on box..


check out this link for finding version *www.tp-link.com/en/article/?articleid=46


----------



## akish4u (Jul 13, 2014)

2 weeks back i bought w8968 from flipkart,got version 3 from flipkart.


----------

